# I'm here!!!



## NDJ (Jun 11, 2002)

as if anyone really cares.....


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

I've been wondering where you were ??? I sent you a link did'nt I - sometime ago ??? I'm coming over there on thursday evenings now - I almost stoped to see if you were at work last friday ???


----------



## Dr. Bob (Mar 3, 2002)

:thumb:

I was wondering when you would show up 

Welcome !!!

Dr. Bob

:beer:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Bout time you got over here.Welcome aboard.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Welcome NDJ! :beer:


----------

